# Pond perch?



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm out of town for a few days and have just found out that I am near a small pond with a decent population of perch. How do I catch perch from a small pond from shore? Will they bite nightcrawlers? I'm clueless when it comes to perch so any information is appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep nightcrawlers. Tiny pieces of crawlers floated off the bottom work well. You can try some small jigs too tipped with crawlers. When I'm around perch I usually break out whatever ice fishing jig I have handy, tip it with a crawler and jig it down to them. But from the shore I imagine I'd just cast out a slip bobber to keep it just off the bottom. Be ready for the hook set! Those little buggers can steal a load of worms quick if you don't set that hook.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Ok thanks. I take it that they are usually near the bottom?


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep. If you can find a weedline, they'll be down in the weeds and will come up a little to meet a falling worm.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

If it's a small pond, it probably won't matter too much, what you use. Spinners would probably work well too, if you didn't have worms.

The secret to catching perch is to try catching trout with whatever you're using. The perch are sure to get in the way of that! :lol:


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Worms on a hook near the bottom for summer perch. Under the ice I like ice fly's and 1/32oz jigs tipped with a waxworm. This time of year you can find waxworms and many other types of worms at Petco or other pet shops.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> If it's a small pond, it probably won't matter too much, what you use. Spinners would probably work well too, if you didn't have worms.
> 
> The secret to catching perch is to try catching trout with whatever you're using. The perch are sure to get in the way of that! :lol:


So true... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

> The secret to catching perch is to try catching trout with whatever you're using. The perch are sure to get in the way of that!


Maybe I need to try that. I used several different methods this morning while targeting perch and only caught trout. :lol: I had several bites that I thought were perch but I can't be sure. I also saw a few goldfish swimming around. Maybe they were biting too?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

> The secret to catching perch is to try catching trout with whatever you're using. The perch are sure to get in the way of that!


It still didn't work.  I tried for more perch for awhile this afternoon and nothing bit at all. So I tried to catch a trout and got bites but no fish.

Should I fish the weedy areas or the very weedy areas? What is the best method for a quick hookset? It seems like the moment they feel the resistance of my bobber they let go.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Clarq said:


> > The secret to catching perch is to try catching trout with whatever you're using. The perch are sure to get in the way of that!
> 
> 
> It still didn't work.  I tried for more perch for awhile this afternoon and nothing bit at all. So I tried to catch a trout and got bites but no fish.
> ...


I'd fish both the weedy and very weedy areas. And keep all the slack out of your line and a finger on the line to feel those light bites. If you start to get some bites, maybe even anticipate how/when the next bite might be and give a quick wrist snap. Even better if you can get/borrow a float tube and be above them so you don't need a bobber.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Maybe lose the bobber and just and go weightless with the worm so you can watch the line for the tug.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for all of the responses. I'll give it another go tomorrow.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Maybe lose the bobber and just and go weightless with the worm so you can watch the line for the tug.


+1


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Going weightless helped me get more bites but no hookups. I get the feeling that all the perch have really really small mouths and even my tiny hooks are too big. However, today I didn't target perch for very long because my young cousin was with me and really wanted to catch a fish, especially since we fished for two hours yesterday without a bite. I managed to hook him up with two 12" trout before the sun went down. 8) Tomorrow is my last day here. Hopefully I can get lucky and catch one. I'll need all the luck I can get.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Well when you leave tell me the name of that pond and I will give her a go! You don't have to if you don't want to though. I know I will get mine through the ice next year. Good luck to you and I really hope you get one with all that dedication you have put in for them. 

Maybe you need a net? :lol:


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Actually the pond is in eastern Idaho. PM me if you still want the name. A net certainly wouldn't hurt. Neither would a minnow trap. -Ov-


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey Clarq. I forgot one of the best perch baits I've used: salad shrimp. No kidding.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

LOAH said:


> Hey Clarq. I forgot one of the best perch baits I've used: salad shrimp. No kidding.


I'll have to check the fridge. Thanks.


----------



## Basher10 (Jul 29, 2011)

Most commercial hatcheries offer many species of fish that a pond owner can purchase for stocking into his or her pond. A number of these species are better suited for the pond environment than others, and some can actually cause problems. The intention of this fact sheet is to provide information on which fish species are recommended for stocking, those species that are often stocked but rarely provide the benefit intended, and those species that should not be stocked into a pond. Included are those species that are typically available in Ohio for pond stocking. There may be species not on this list that the pond owner is familiar with, but they are rarely available commercially.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Clarq said:


> Actually the pond is in eastern Idaho. PM me if you still want the name. A net certainly wouldn't hurt. Neither would a minnow trap. -Ov-


Funny stuff!

Anyways thanks but no thanks on where it is. I had the feeling it was very far away from SLC. I have only fished ID once near Red Fish Lake and the Snake River and a few other lakes around there. Beautiful place to go if you ever get a chance with tons of trout for the pickings. The hatchery is a must see too! Seriously I wish you the best of luck on the perch adventure.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Basher10 said:


> Most commercial hatcheries offer many species of fish that a pond owner can purchase for stocking into his or her pond. A number of these species are better suited for the pond environment than others, and some can actually cause problems. The intention of this fact sheet is to provide information on which fish species are recommended for stocking, those species that are often stocked but rarely provide the benefit intended, and those species that should not be stocked into a pond. Included are those species that are typically available in Ohio for pond stocking. There may be species not on this list that the pond owner is familiar with, but they are rarely available commercially.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Basher10 said:
> 
> 
> > Most commercial hatcheries offer many species of fish that a pond owner can purchase for stocking into his or her pond. A number of these species are better suited for the pond environment than others, and some can actually cause problems. The intention of this fact sheet is to provide information on which fish species are recommended for stocking, those species that are often stocked but rarely provide the benefit intended, and those species that should not be stocked into a pond. Included are those species that are typically available in Ohio for pond stocking. There may be species not on this list that the pond owner is familiar with, but they are rarely available commercially.


I was wondering


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I went out for one more try this morning. I tried to get up early but couldn't do it. I haven't gotten too much sleep this trip. I brought two poles to the pond and met my cousin there at about 8:30 AM. My cousin was targeting trout on his rod and I was still after perch on mine. Here is how the trip went.

1. I helped my cousin set up his pole. As soon as he was fishing,

2. Baited the perch rod and toss it in.

3. Waited thirty seconds. My cousin then yelled, "I've got one!"

4. Set my rod down just in time to miss a bite. 

5. Discovered that the fish swallowed the hook and cut the line.

6. Handed the perch rod to my cousin. (He never did hook one)

7. Set his pole back up for fishing.

Repeat 6 times.

We ended the day with a trout double. When he hooked his he fish I set the perch rod down on the ground and it almost got pulled in by the trout on the end. All of the rainbows were 9-12 inches long except for one that was almost 15". _(O)_ After that everything shut down and we got no more bites. It was an awesome day and I was really happy that I could show my cousin a good time. He doesn't get to fish very often, and usually doesn't catch a lot if he goes, so he had an awesome time. He was so proud that he caught 7 all by himself. 8) No perch for me, but one of the most successful and worthwhile trips of the year. I'm heading home soon, but there's always next time. Thanks for all of the help. I learned a lot this trip and had a great time.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

> Anyways thanks but no thanks on where it is. I had the feeling it was very far away from SLC. I have only fished ID once near Red Fish Lake and the Snake River and a few other lakes around there. Beautiful place to go if you ever get a chance with tons of trout for the pickings. The hatchery is a must see too! Seriously I wish you the best of luck on the perch adventure.


I wanted to fish some bigger rivers While in ID but they are still running really high. Last time I was up there it was even worse. I saw a flooded parking lot near a river. It had a sign that I think said "No overnight parking. Violators will be towed." However, somebody got creative with paint and modified it to say "No overnight parking. Violators will be taken downstream." :lol: People must get bored up there. :mrgreen:


----------

